# Wanted: Unused Charter Boat Owner's Time



## peterc11 (Oct 26, 2009)

Very experienced bareboat skipper & ASA Instructor looking for boat in February 2010. I have over 30 years sailing experience and am willing to pay for your unused owner's time in Caribbean or Sea of Cortez. This is purely a pleasure trip (no instruction). Resume available on request. Please message back here and then we can go "off list" with more details. Thanks! Peter


----------



## aerie (Jul 14, 2000)

*Bvi*

I own a boat in TMM's BVI fleet with availability in February 2010. I can charter direct to you only if you have never chartered from TMM before.

Gail
s/v Gaiamar


----------



## stephenolafson (Sep 17, 2006)

Aerie,

I am looking for some owners time in the BVI's for February 2015.

Send me a note if this is possible.

Cheers


----------



## healeybj7 (Jul 23, 2014)

I have owners time available both high and low season in 2015 on a new beneteau 41 in BVI's. 3 cabin/2 head version.
PM or email for more info healey bj7 @ hotmail dot com


----------

